# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  INSTALACIÓN E IMPLEMENTOS PARA LA CRIANZA DE CUYES

## Bruno Cillóniz

Este vídeo muestra la problemática de la crianza de cuyes en la Región Cajamarca-Perú. Asimismo explica como realizar la crianza tecnificada en galpones y pozas, el procedimiento para construir las pozas. Que implementos y accesorios se utilizan en los galpones: gazaperas, comederos, bebederos, cosecheras, estufa casera, balanza.     *Fuente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLwqrm5125o*Temas similares: Crianza de cuyes Artículo: Lambayeque: promoverán crianza de cuyes en zonas andinas y rurales Implementos Agricolas - F.S.I SAC Artículo: La crianza de cuyes mejoraría las condiciones de vida de familias rurales implementos meteorologicos

----------

